# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  Desertwolf181's dream yoga workbook

## Desertwolf181

I have been trying to lucid dream consistently for one year now and i have only had very limited success with only about 4 lucid dreams and they where all shear luck no techniques behind them. This is why i thought i might give dream yoga a chance because i have tried most of the other methods with very little success, and also because i am already meditating for astral projection so that might give me a head start in using dream yoga to obtain lucid dreams.

----------


## Sivason

I hope you will be amazed at how much this stuff helps. It is all about training your brain so well that it becomes wired for dreaming. Look at each lesson as something to spend weeks or months working on. Do not rush it. No member has finished it even after a year or more. Think of it as ideas to work on for the rest of your life.

----------

